# Keeping Pet and Show type togeather?



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I have not been keeping my pet types and my show types togeather. It seems to make sense to me that the larger mice might bully the little guys. And there is just such a size difference that it would worry me. 
But I have someone who contacted me and wants to keep one of my big ladies in with two pet store mice. 
Does anyone do this?
Does it work out?
Are my fears ungrounded?

I admit completely to being a paranoid momma to my squeakers. So is this my own personal fretting or does everyone keep them seperate?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

your fears are ungrounded,little and large mix fine.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've had no trouble keeping mice over twice the size of my littlest retirees in communal tanks.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

That's great news. Thanks everyone!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

If anything, I've noticed the opposite...in my house it's usually the pet-types that pick on the show-types. My show-type does are generally very sweet and laid-back and my pet-types are much more high-strung and territorial. If I try and intro a PT to a group if ST things are usually smooth, but if I try and intro a ST to a group of PT they will almost always pick on her and make her go through a "hazing" before she'll be accepted. :/


----------

